# Standard/Cost of Living?



## goreilly16 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, I am looking at position in Lisbon that has an annual salary of E25,000. What might I expect would be the net pay for this salary? We are a family with 2 young kids. Could we rent a 3 bed house/apartment and have a reasonable standard of living on this salary?
Any insights are appreciated.


----------

